# don't want to brag, but want to share with anyone



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

interested, that I am down to 132 lbs.  I started this "journey" I think about 5 weeks ago starting with the gelatin I decided to try for joint-pain/arthritis.  I understand not everyone is able to walk for exercise.  I am no expert on losing weight, I'm not an expert on anything, but just made some changes and I am losing fat and gaining some muscle (could be just muscle-tone, I never measured my legs which get worked the most).

Anyway, maybe for those that haven't been following some of the things I'm doing, I just wanted to tell where the scale is now, plus the loss of 4 inches in my waistline.  I only measure that because I've read that fat is taken from all areas of the body, not just one.  I hope that includes my head:lofl: Ok, just a list of changes I've made:

Knox gelatin every evening, 1 tbsp
about 45 min. walk/hike (not real steep, but I puff going up, lol) at least 5 times a week
I stopped eating rice (any color) and pasta(but if I want, I will eat it once a week, or so, no biggie, just felt I was eating too much)
Vegies 2-3 times a day (some in omelets)
Fruits, only bout 3 times a week (should eat more)
don't do sugar (never had much of a craving for it but I will have pie if I want or others sweets at get-togethers) I do use honey for tea, or stevia
no low-fact, or non-fat foods of any kind
I eat oils for cooking (Olive Oil is my fave) and real butter 

I also got a taste for sunflower seeds and pumpkin, raw, no salt.

For a snack in the evening, I will have a piece of 5 seed toast, or any kind I want, with jam or Adams Crunchy  Sometimes an english muffin, cinnamon raisin, or bagel w/cream cheese (no low-fat)

And I do drink water but seem to be steady at 4 of the 8-ounces, plus the tea I guess counts.  I have some good recipes I love eating, one is a chic stir-fry with my own sauce I make out of honey, soy-sauce, olive oil, butter, and I think that's it Denise

PS forgot I eat a lot of beans now as well, love the Japanese beans I get in the bins.  Also like sweet potatos on occasion, although they are soooooo sweet!! Good though with butter, salt and pepper I smear them in olive oil and bake without foil wrapping.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like a sensible diet to me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2014)

Kudos Nwlady, that's great!    Walking definitely helps with weight loss, and of course staying limber physically and mentally.  You have a good healthy diet going there, never did the gelatin, but heard about it.  :yougogirl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is just regular food.  You wouldn't believe how afraid I was to eat any good fats like Olive Oil  I don't count calories anymore either.  Just seems like if I eat good most days, I can goof off and eat what I want once in awhile, I guess the old moderation thing


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Kudos Nwlady, that's great!    Walking definitely helps with weight loss, and of course staying limber physically and mentally.  You have a good healthy diet going there, never did the gelatin, but heard about it.  :yougogirl:



It's overcast again today so I'll go on my walk early.  I wish I had someone to walk with but that's ok, I have the crickets, squirrels and birds, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

It seems like if I eat right most of the days, or even just most of the day, I don't gain, and I am still losing.  I think when I was putting weight on, I was eating too much of the non-nutrition, and being sedentary.  Now I feel lost if I don't get outside to walk. It started raining again today but I hope I don't use that as an excuse, it's just a shower, and I can always use one of those, LOL!!:rain:


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> It's overcast again today so I'll go on my walk early.  I wish I had someone to walk with but that's ok, I have the crickets, squirrels and birds, LOL!!



I often wish I had someone to walk with too.  My walks aren't scenic like yours though, Denise. .. just neighborhood mileage. 
My 'companion' is my Sony walkman :jammin:- we've put in many miles together over the last few years.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm happy you've decided to give a healthier lifestyle a try Denise. Sounds like it's working great for you and you're seeing results that please you. That's plenty of motivation to keep it up!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I often wish I had someone to walk with too.  My walks aren't scenic like yours though, Denise. .. just neighborhood mileage.
> My 'companion' is my Sony walkman :jammin:- we've put in many miles together over the last few years.



Oh yes, I do have a little Eclipse, just MP3, and it does pick up some FM stations as well.  It is pretty where I am, but boy would I like to try some other places, same ole same ole ya know  You know what I love is walking through neighborhoods at night (I mean safe ones) and seeing all the lights.  Some folks have those solar lights along their drives, or just pretty lamp posts etc. I used to live in Port Angeles and I would walk along the bluff there.  Lots of houses and then overlooking the ocean.  Way more poor neighborhood but it was families mostly or elderly


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> I'm happy you've decided to give a healthier lifestyle a try Denise. Sounds like it's working great for you and you're seeing results that please you. That's plenty of motivation to keep it up!



Yes, I dabbled in it before Lois, but never really tried to make it a perm. change  Speak of, I'm hungry now, so going to fix a stir-fry for lunch hugs, and see you all later, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's hard not to wish sometimes, wish for just a little more, but I'm honestly happiest when I am content with what I have.  I know things can look wonderful on the outside, and not be so perfect on the inside.  I have girlfriends that seem to have it all, but I know life isn't any more perfect for them That glass half full thing comes in handy  Geesh, I'm blessed for sure when I take a good look


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 13, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I know what you mean Selena, sometimes it's hard to do things alone, but it's good if we do, rather than not at all.  Like I will treat myself to a dinner out, or even a movie (been awhile for both outings) but I'm getting more comfy with doing those things on my own.  There's oodles of people out walking but I think I'm almost better off being able to go "when" I want.



I will agree, it is better to do things alone than not at all.  But the traveling of long distances by myself is just too new to me, so I just balk at the idea ... stubborn old person that I am.    .. One of these days ..maybe.

I do know of a 72 year old woman that sold her home,  bought a travel trailer last year, and is traveling around the entire country by herself  and is loving it.  I just can't wrap my head around that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I will agree, it is better to do things alone than not at all.  But the traveling of long distances by myself is just too new to me, so I just balk at the idea ... stubborn old person that I am.    .. One of these days ..maybe.
> 
> I do know of a 72 year old woman that sold her home,  bought a travel trailer last year, and is traveling around the entire country by herself  and is loving it.  I just can't wrap my head around that.



I hear that Bonnie, I belong to a travel forum, don't go there much because the RV thing didn't work out for me.  I had planned to do that.  Anyway, lots of people do that, but I no longer want to travel long distances alone, not like I used to (road-trips, or if I could fly, I wouldn't want to go alone).  Some of those "group" tours might be fun.  You never know who's going to be in the group though, LOL!!  What's scarey is, there might be someone like me!!!!!!:help1:   Nah, we'd have a great time If I win the lottery Saturday night (finally bought a ticket and even picked my own no.., wait, I mean I picked my own numbers, LOL)


----------

